# does your flat iron smell funny?



## deven.marie (Aug 4, 2008)

okay so, it may just be MY flat iron, but every time it starts heating up it smells weird. I cant really describe the smell, its not burnt hair, more like burnt hair product. I clean my flat iron every day to try and eliminate the smell, but its still there. I tried straightening my hair without putting any product on it first, still smells weird. Also it gets very smoky, even while its just sitting there heating up. I've had it for about 6 months and I never had it do this before. Any suggestions? Should I just switch flat irons??

btw, I use a maxi-glide. The one from the late-night infomercial


----------



## florabundance (Aug 4, 2008)

I've just bought a new Vidal Sassoon Hot Tools straightener, and it's great but it's covered in some kind of stuff that smells when it heats up. IDK why, but I hope it's because it's new. 
With yours, i'd say that as long as it's not making YOUR hair smell bad then it's probably the material/stuff used to make the straightener itself. It being smokey is normal also, but you might wanna call the manufacturer to check if you're suspicious, because sometimes they release faulty batches.


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 4, 2008)

no, it doesnt make my hair smell (thank God) but when im done there's SO much smoke in the room and that smell drives me crazy. 

I guess I'll just keep cracking the window open every time i use it.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_no, it doesnt make my hair smell (thank God) but when im done there's SO much smoke in the room and that smell drives me crazy. 

I guess I'll just keep cracking the window open every time i use it._

 
I'm scared now incase it actually is dangerous and we're just like "yep, whatever", that would totally be my fault!
But i researched some reviews and a few people have said that a negative of the maxiglide is that it has that burnt smell


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_no, it doesnt make my hair smell (thank God) but when im done there's SO much smoke in the room and that smell drives me crazy. 

I guess I'll just keep cracking the window open every time i use it._

 
Eeeep! OK that should not be happening! There should not be any smoke coming off an iron. Sometimes steam comes off if you are using a product, but smoke? That sounds actually dangerous! Like it could short on you any moment. Honestly, I'd toss that one or try to return it, and buy a new iron!! Mine does not "smoke" at all...


----------



## Nox (Aug 4, 2008)

There is stuff probably left over in the little cracks and crevices of your flat iron device.  You may have gotten the surface fine, but even trace amounts of conditioner and other waxy products will burn quite readily, and do give off a lot of smoke.  

I don't really use too many heating appliances anymore, but that was one of the things that would bother me to no end whenever I used to use mine.


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 5, 2008)

ohh okay guys, i think i know what it is. Nox is right. the maxi glide has little built-in teeth that comb your hair while you run it through, and the little holes that the teeth fit into sometimes get my heat protection stuff in there, and i'm thinking that's why it smells like the burnt product. as far as the "smoke" i dont think its actual smoke as much as it is the normal steam that comes from using a flat iron, just that there's A LOT of it when its heating up. it stops once i start using it on my hair. its just that when i go from completely curly to straight it takes about an hour or more (i know) to get it straight. so by that time the room is really smoky. 

i definitely would not use the thing if it made my hair funky, or if i thought it was going to blow up or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i wanted to get a t3 anyways, maybe the flat-iron gods are trying to tell me something??

thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

use alcohol wipes ?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 1, 2008)

i find that if i havent cleaned them they to tend to smell


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 3, 2008)

i clean it with disinfecting wipes, it still smells a little funny but it's gotten better


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_There is stuff probably left over in the little cracks and crevices of your flat iron device.  You may have gotten the surface fine, but even trace amounts of conditioner and other waxy products will burn quite readily, and do give off a lot of smoke.  _

 
This is exactly what I came to say


----------



## Lin1018 (May 13, 2015)

deven.marie said:


> I guess I'll just keep cracking the window open every time i use it.


  If I were you deven.marie I would send it back and ask for a replacement.  Smell and smoke to me point to an electrical fault and MAY be dangerous.  I have a G3 Salon Pro and because there is a 3 yr warranty I know I can return it if such a problem occurred.


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (May 15, 2015)

Always clean your flat iron especially if you're using anti-frizz pre ironing. If that doesnt help the your flat iron is burning it's plate's coating and you should dispose of it ASAP. Make sure you buy an iron with solid tourmaline ceramic or high quality mirror titanium plates. ISA makes great quality flat irons backed by a 2 year warranty and featured amongst the top flat irons of 2014/15


----------



## bettydenzer (Feb 8, 2016)

I’d recommend Karmin


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 10, 2016)

bettydenzer said:


> I’d recommend Karmin
> View attachment 52074



Definitely on my "want" list.


----------



## lisagildersleeve (Mar 7, 2016)

*Definitely Karmin *


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 8, 2016)

lisagildersleeve said:


> *Definitely Karmin *



Which one would you choose?


----------

